# CoD 4 mit Windows 8.1 x64 keine Verbindung auf Server möglich



## tapferertoaser (16. Juli 2014)

*CoD 4 mit Windows 8.1 x64 keine Verbindung auf Server möglich*

Moin,

also ich habe ein dezent merkwürdiges Problem. Habe heute mal wieder mein CoD 4 ausm Schrank gekramt und wollte ne runde spielen, habe also installiert, auf Version 1.7 gepatcht, gestartet, wollte auf nen Server verbinden.. SO nun mein Problem, es geht bis zum Verbindungsversuch 10, dann kommt Verbindung konnte nicht wieder hergestellt werden, ich gehe wieder auf den Server Browser und beim Druck auf Aktualisieren, wird die Liste zwar aktualisiert, aber es ändert sich nur die Zahl der verfügbaren server, aber es werden keine mehr angezeigt. Dann wollte googeln, kommt das wirklich merkwürdige, will Google öffnen, kommt Verbindung konnte nicht hergestellt werden, Seiten die ich vorher auf hatte lassen sich aber aktualisieren bzw. neu laden, auch bei steam/origin bleibe ich online. ^^ Erst wenn ich dann einmal meinen LAN Adapter deaktiviere, wieder aktiviere und in der Dos Box ipconfig /release und /renew eingebe, geht es wieder und dann geht das Spiel wieder von vorne los, gleiches Problem habe ich auch bei Black Ops 1 und World at War.
Treiber sind alle aktuell, PC ist in DMZ also auch alle Ports frei, habe testweise Antivir und die Windows Firewall ausgemacht, hat auch nicht geholfen, weiß da vielleicht jemand Rat ?

System: sysProfile: ID: 180352 - iAMxCoReTeXHD


----------



## Herbboy (16. Juli 2014)

PC und Router schon mal neu gestartet?


----------



## tapferertoaser (16. Juli 2014)

Herbboy schrieb:


> PC und Router schon mal neu gestartet?


Ja mehrfach


----------



## Herbboy (16. Juli 2014)

Haste ein Smartphone oder anderen PC/Laptop um zu schauen, ob vlt nur grad bei Dir bzw. in Deinem Ort Internetprobleme vorhanden sind?


----------



## tapferertoaser (16. Juli 2014)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Haste ein Smartphone oder anderen PC/Laptop um zu schauen, ob vlt nur grad bei Dir bzw. in Deinem Ort Internetprobleme vorhanden sind?



Das ist ja das alles andere geht ja, Handy geht auch problemlos, es scheint wirklich nur lokal von meinem Rechner auszugehen, am Handy geht trotzdem noch WhatsApp, Facebook etc. alle anderen Speile gehen auch, wo ich für LTE Verältnisse einen sehr guten Ping habe 30 - 40ms

EDIT: Nutzt Win 8.1 vielleicht irgendwelche neuen Verbindugsprotokolle die Win 7 nicht nutzt, weil es auf meinem Win 7 Laptop(der hat aber nur ne intel hd 3000 geht zwar mit 80 FPS, aber nur auf ultra low) problemlos geht.


----------



## Herbboy (16. Juli 2014)

Gab es irgendein update auf dem PC? Ich würd ansonsten mal bei einem anderen PC die allerneuesten Treiber für Board, LAN, USB usw. runterladen und dann installieren. Denkbar wäre aber auch, wenn Du per Laptop nur WLAn probiert hast. dass es am Kabel oder den LAN-Ports des Routers liegt ^^  teste also mal Laptop mit dem Kabel des PCs


----------



## tapferertoaser (16. Juli 2014)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Gab es irgendein update auf dem PC? Ich würd ansonsten mal bei einem anderen PC die allerneuesten Treiber für Board, LAN, USB usw. runterladen und dann installieren. Denkbar wäre aber auch, wenn Du per Laptop nur WLAn probiert hast. dass es am Kabel oder den LAN-Ports des Routers liegt ^^  teste also mal Laptop mit dem Kabel des PCs



Wie gesagt es sind wirklich alle Treiber aktuell und Notebook ist eigentlih immer über LAN ANgebunden.  Aber wenn es am Kabel liegen würde, würde ja gar nichts gehen aber es gehen wie gesagt einfach Nur BO 1, Waw und MW 1 nicht, nur die drei verursachen dieses Problem, bei BF 4 oder neueren CoD Teilen habe ich keine Probleme.


----------



## Herbboy (16. Juli 2014)

Aber du hattest doch gesagt, dass auch Google usw. nicht funktioniert haben - oder hab ich das falsch verstanden?


----------



## tapferertoaser (17. Juli 2014)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Aber du hattest doch gesagt, dass auch Google usw. nicht funktioniert haben - oder hab ich das falsch verstanden?



Ja ber nur auf meinem Hauptrechner geht dann nichts mehr, habe heute wenn aus der Arbeit gefragt, er meinte das wird ein Virus sein, warscheinlich eine kleine bat, die was im System ändert und sowas hervorruft, mir wurden 2 tools genannt die ich mal laufen lassen soll, werde es heute testen und morgen mal feedbacken. ^^


----------

